# A Gmail trick



## hemant_mathur (Sep 8, 2006)

Source =  *21st.blogspot.com/2006/09/use-gmail-generate-unlimited-e-mail.html

Use Gmail Generate Unlimited E-mail Addresses:-
Gmail has an interesting quirk where you can add a plus sign (+) after your Gmail address, and it'll still get to your inbox. It's called plus-addressing, and it essentially gives you an unlimited number of e-mail addresses to play with. Here's how it works: say your address is pinkyrocks@gmail.com, and you want to automatically label all work e-mails. Add a plus sign and a phrase to make it pinkyrocks+work@gmail.com and set up a filter to label it work (to access your filters go to Settings->Filters and create a filter for messages addressed to pinkyrocks+work@gmail.com. Then add the label work).

More real world examples:

Find out who is spamming you: Be sure to use plus-addressing for every form you fill out online and give each site a different plus address.

Example: You could use
pinkyrocks+nytimes@gmail.com for nytimes.com
pinkyrocks+freestuff@gmail.com for freestuff.com
Then you can tell which site has given your e-mail address to spammers, and automatically send them to the trash.

Automatically label your incoming mail: I've talked about that above.

Archive your mail: If you receive periodic updates about your bank account balance or are subscribed to a lot of mailing lists that you don't check often, then you can send that sort of mail to the archives and bypass your Inbox.

Example: For the mailing list, you could give pinkyrocks+mailinglist1@gmail.com as your address, and assign a filter that will archive mail to that address automatically. Then you can just check in once in a while on the archive if you want to catch up.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2006)

Gud 1.. But r + chars not allowed in d username wen registering in gmail


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 8, 2006)

No + character is not allowed while registering in gmail .. it only allows one special character, ie, period(.).


----------



## rohan (Sep 8, 2006)

whose pinky??

jus jokin


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 8, 2006)

Read it on digg. Good one.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> whose pinky??
> 
> jus jokin


^+1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2006)

Good trick buddy


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey leave ma pinky alone u guys .. just joking .. btw has anyone tried it cause i havn't tried it myself.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 8, 2006)

gud trick! thx........


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Hey leave ma pinky alone u guys .. just joking .. btw has anyone tried it cause i havn't tried it myself.



Ok oK Ok i we nvr said we want her..JSt jokin


----------



## freakitude (Sep 10, 2006)

Good one. I think the real source is here >> labnol*labnol.blogspot.com/2006/09/gmail-easter-eggs-dot-blindess-email.html


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 10, 2006)

I dunno what the real source is but i read it at the source i have given. Same info is on various sites i just put up the one i saw.


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 11, 2006)

quite good, my friend..


----------



## amitshahc (Apr 19, 2008)

*Another use

*Using this example, say you email an invitation to your colleagues in a office asking them to rsvp to the invitaion. You ask them to reply to "amitshahc+nope@gmail.com" when sending you a response, if they don't want to come. and reply to "amitshahc+ofcourse@gmail.com". Assuming they follow your directions, You can then set up a Gmail Filters to automatically route emails to specific Labels based on the addresses. It's a simple example, but the uses can be numerous.

source = how to use 'plus' sign for filtering mails


----------



## life31 (Apr 19, 2008)

hemant_mathur said:


> Hey leave ma pinky alone u guys .. just joking .. btw has anyone tried it cause i havn't tried it myself.


 
Lol pinky is my GF how dare you........ say that  

Jokes apart    Great need to try that. Did any one try???


----------



## xbonez (Apr 19, 2008)

wow...this is gud


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool, so does it work ? anyone tested?


----------



## redhat (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup it does work...

Read this before on the forum, the Gmail labelling filter was out on this forum a long while ago...
Ive been using it since long now


----------



## techy_geek (Apr 19, 2008)

cool one...!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

Another nifty trick would be to setup a filter with search as in:spam and set its action as Mark as read. This would warn saying not applicable etc but it works, and once you do this your spam would no longer have an unread count, all would be auto marked as read.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 19, 2008)

nice... verrry nice


----------



## kato (Apr 19, 2008)

I had read about this somewhere but never really found a proper use for it. This looks like a good way to check for spammy sites.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, good one


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 20, 2008)

Also you can provide your gmail address as username@googlemail.com(instead of username@gmail.com) to receive messages.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanx for the info


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool trick. Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice, now i have tested it


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice find...thanks for the info


----------



## amitshahc (Apr 21, 2008)

there is also a feature in gmail to send formated invitation mail to your guests. 
and how to use google as your online calculator.

send formatted invitation by Gmail
How to Use the Google Calculator
i didn't knew those usefull features till i discover more.
google is master...


----------



## Sreekuttan (Oct 16, 2008)

not @ the regn tim.its only for fun.u can use any word after the + char.ur actual username type before the + sign.

ex.
username+digit@gmail.com
username+work@gmail.com


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 16, 2008)

nice one buddy...


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

very educating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordac (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow this is the coolest option. Now i could find those spamming sites. GREAT AND THANKS.


----------

